# Spaying - how long to recover?



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting my little one spayed in a few weeks and I'm already feeling really scared after my neighbour's dog (not a chi) had a bad experience and almost died due to the vet not tying things up properly afterwards.

Thankfully I don't go to the same vet!! But I'm still nervous about it.

For those who have had their girls spayed - roughly how long did it take for them to recover? Any issues to be aware of?

I think I'm really just wanting some reassurance that my baby will be ok!

Majic


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My girls took about 3 days until they were completely back to normal. They pretty much just slept the first few days. Some girls bounce back the day after so it's always a bit different for each dog.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My girls had it done Lapryscopically so much quicker recovery. Willow was a tad slower with recovery, but I was able to take both home after they had it the same day. By the next morning Ivy was back to normal. Willow, 2 days to feel up to par. But still couldn't resume normal activity, running and playing etc for 1 week. Plus they didn't have the surgery until the afternoon since they had 2 emergencies come it.

Lori


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

All of our girls we have had (past and present- big and little) have taken different amounts of time. The majority it took maybe 2-3 days to recover and be back to normal. The bigger dogs take a little longer (our mastiff had a rough time). 

The smaller dogs- Leena in paticular only took 2 days. It was hard to keep her under control she LOVES to jump!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly was feeling back to normal after about 2 days, but we had to keep her from getting too crazy for about a week. The important thing is to make sure she doesn't open her stitches or get them infected from licking. Good luck!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig was spayed a few weeks ago it took her 2 days to be back to normal


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Sassy was done when she had a c-section. Sometimes the anethstetic can make them a little grumpy - so don't be alarmed if she is, she will go back to normal within a the following 24 hours.


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...

I'm wondering how on earth you stop a crazy little chi from jumping around - other than a doggy straight-jacket!


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I think a lot of it depends on the age of the dog when it is done, the older they are, the longer it takes them to get back to normal.. but usually not long, first day I would put them in a kennel, second day kennel was left open, third day, they were back to normal


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Fifi was spayed yesterday and is already starting to get back to her normal self. She's a little sleepy but otherwise seems fine - and is loving all the extra attention!

She also had four puppy teeth removed - this seems to be pretty common with chihuahuas.

anyway I'm just glad it's done and she seems ok. I'm watching her like a hawk at the mo to make sure she doesn't lick the wound.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Great news! I am glad to hear she is recovering well.


----------

